# I'd Like To Draw Your Betta!



## DangerousAngel

So I decided to give Betta drawings a shot. Here's one of the one's I've done:









To not overdo it I'll do 2 at a time. So slot 1 and 2 are open!


----------



## scampers4010

This is Darth Bubbles


----------



## InsertCheesecake

To be honest, you're drawing skills are much better than mine. But if you want to make it nicely come to life you would need a Colouring Block (a whole sheet of colouring papers that are combined into one book) then a water-color pencil and a brush if the pencil set does not come with it.

Lightly wet the brush a little with some water, then follow it along the lines of you're drawing to make those nice looking creases etc.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ok, thanks. I do have the brushes, but I'm not sure about all the paper. I'll give it a shot. Doubt it will come out looking very good though! :lol:
I'll give Darth Bubbles a shot today!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Alright, here's Darth Bubbles. It didn't come out exactly as I would have wanted fin wise, but I hope you like it.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hi nice drawings  if you're still drawing these could you draw Igneel? its his 2nd birthday on Thursday


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awesome picture!! I'd love to draw him for his 2nd birthday!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

DangerousAngel said:


> Awesome picture!! I'd love to draw him for his 2nd birthday!!



Thank You!!!:-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here it is! I hope you like it!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thank You so much!!! I love it and so does Igneel! Igneel says thank you for wishing him a happy birthday


----------



## DangerousAngel

You're very welcome! I'm glad you and Igneel like it! <3


----------



## 0Bubbles0

Could you please draw Uranus? I just got her from the petstore today


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm so sorry, I didn't see your post! I'll get right on it!


----------



## Lovemybetta11

You're awesome! Great artwork, can you draw my little guy? Mint Tea loves pictures, (I just know it:roll::-D) I hope this pic is good...


----------



## kateausten

If you are still drawing can you draw Flair because I am getting ready to breed her


----------



## kateausten

This picture might be a little better


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'd love to do Mint Tea! Cute name!


----------



## Lovemybetta11

Thanks! I was inspired by a shampoo bottle! I know it will look great! ;-):roll::-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here you guys go!


----------



## kateausten

Thank you!!!! It looks exactly like Flair you are the best artist!!!!!!! Flair says thank you too.


----------



## DangerousAngel

You're welcome! I'm so happy you like it!


----------



## Lovemybetta11

Awesome! looks great!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!!


----------



## kateausten

Hello I was wondering if you could draw my new CT Storm


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'd love to! I've never drawn a CT before! You're in luck, I picked up some pastels to try out yesterday!


----------



## kateausten

Ok Great!


----------



## DangerousAngel

It's not my best work, but I do hope you like it!


----------



## kateausten

I LOVE IT!!!!! Thank you!! You rock!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm so glad you like it!! Thank you!!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Your drawings are so cute! You can draw Bubbles if you would like to.:-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you, I'm glad you like them! I'd love to draw Bubbles!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's Bubbles!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Thank you he looks so cute! I think I'll hang it up over my fish tank. It's adorable.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh! I'm so glad you like it! It'd be an honor to have it hang over his tank!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I have a few slots open for anyone who wants a Betta drawing!


----------



## Sleepykitty

Could you please draw Ra?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'd love to draw Ra!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm so sorry SleepyKitty, I've been so busy here lately. I'll get him done as soon as I have some access to art supplies.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Alright, I am so sorry this took so long, life has been very crazy. Here he is, I hope you don't mind I added his hide and one of his plants. Thanks for waiting!









I think for now I'll close slots, I'm about to go on vacation and I don't want anyone to be waiting for a week (we leave Tuesday). You can still request, but I won't be able to do any until we get back. Unless I tank my sketch book with me, then I'll open them back up.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I got some different styles that I tried. The top one I found one of those 'how to draw a Betta' things, I think it turned out OK, I like the bottom one myself. Sorry for the bad picture, I didn't press to hard with the pencil.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey guys, I've got some open slots! Feel free to request!


----------



## annabeau

Hi, can you draw Bob? Thanks!


----------



## BettaBoy11

How about Pi? I have pictures in my album.


----------



## MissLibby

Could you draw Buddy? Thanks.

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=29554&pictureid=189129


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'd love to draw them! Sorry I didn't reply sooner!


----------



## Panacea

Omigosh, hii. Its so kind of you to draw other's bettas! Would you mind drawing my Cosmos, please? He's my newest water baby and such a dear. ;w;


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sure! What a cutie! I'm thinking I'll have some tome to do these tomorrow!


----------



## Panacea

Thank you so much! I appreciate it. Take your time. <:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here you go everyone! Sorry it's taken so long, Speckles isn't well, so I've been looking after him.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Sorry to here about Speckles, I hope he gets better.
Nice picture! Thanks so much!


----------



## Panacea

Thanks again! I love it. <: I'm gonna show it to Cosmos and see what he thinks lol.


----------



## Nova betta

could you do patronus? SIP


----------



## MissLibby

Oh my goodness! Buddy is so cute! Love the way you did his fins. Buddy says thank you and is begging me for food. Thanks again.


----------



## DangerousAngel

You're so welcome guys!! I'm glad you like them!
I'd love to do Patronus! Could you post a picture of his side, so I can do all of him? Thanks!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I hope I got close. Here's Patronus!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

I really love the picture you drew of Bubbles, so will you draw Belvadeer? He's a Halfmoon Double Tail with a blue body and red fins. Sorry I don't have better pictures, I just got him last night so I didn't really have the time to take better ones. Thank you so much! I'm excited to see it


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey, I'm so happy you like the drawing of Bubbles so much! I'd love to draw your new boy! I'll get on it in the morning!


----------



## Nova betta

DangerousAngel said:


> I hope I got close. Here's Patronus!
> View attachment 661674


sorry for being late! But thank you so much!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm so glad you liked it!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here is Belvadeer! I've never done a DT before! I hope you like it!


----------



## CrystalBall

Aw, that came out cute! Could you draw Topaz for me? I haven't had him drawn yet, and I can barely draw a stick figure.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Thanks for doing Belvadeer!! It looks so cute! I will hang it over his tank.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That would be great Bubbles! I'm so glad you like it!
Here is Topaz!


----------



## Tourmaline

Thank you for drawing Topaz, I like it! I showed it to him and he flared at me.. I don't think he likes me much lol

(I've been wanting to change my username, finally went for it)


----------



## DangerousAngel

You're welcome! I'm glad you liked it!
Aww LOL! Is he new? He'll probably warm up to you soon.


----------



## Tourmaline

I've had him for exactly a week. He went from this shy fish that hid from everything to a little jerk that flares at everyone who goes up to his tank and doesn't feed him within a minute lol. I got him a snail to see if he would be okay with any tankmates, and he almost killed the poor thing. I had to put it in with my other betta, who is extremely passive, and it's fine now. It's a little short on antenna though, I hope they grow back.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aww LOL! He sounds like a spunky boy!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I did this one for Storm, Onyx, and Speckles


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

cute! I like it!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Could you please draw Sebastian and Puck* 
*
*Sebastian*








*Puck*


----------



## DangerousAngel

I would love to!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here you go!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Its lovely Thanks so much!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

You're welcome!


----------



## PutYourBestFinForward

Pretty! Can you try my crowntail?


----------



## BettaTalk

Hello,
Can you draw my new girl? She doesn't have a name yet but here she is:








Thank you! I am so excited!
-BettaTalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

OMG I didn't realize that I had requests!! I'll get on these guys tomorrow!! I'm SO sorry for the wait!


----------



## BettaTalk

No problem!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here you go!







PutYourBestFinForward I don't see a picture of your CT?


----------



## Bettabirdlover

If you have time could you draw Finn?


----------



## BettaTalk

Thanks! I love it!
-BettaTalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

You're welcome!!

I would love to! I'll try and get on it as soon as possible!


----------



## Bettabirdlover

Ok, great thanks!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's Finn, he's a DT right?


----------



## Bettabirdlover

Oh I love it! He is from a petstore, so I'm not positive, I think he's a HM, but that doesnt matter! I love it! I will make it my avatar


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm so glad!!
What an honor! Thanks!!


----------

